# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Isis pharma anavar

## ketocrazy

Hi lads can anybody tell me if this var is legit?

----------


## PistolPete33

I wouldn't use anything with the me Isis on it.

----------


## ketocrazy

why is that?
im new to this so reading up as much as i can but its good to hear it from people who are in the know.
all help appreciated

----------


## PistolPete33

Most Var on the market is Fake or another substance completely. The only place I've ever heard of ISIS was the terrorist group which is why I wouldn't use it. Get a Labmax Test kit and test it to see if it is really Anavar . It will cost you $60 or so for one test kit and a blacklight but worth it to know if what you have is real or fake. Also, are you running Var only???

Stats?

----------


## ketocrazy

i was reading up on var and alot are saying all var is fake.

i done 4 weeks of var only,the one in the picture and then stopped it because i didnt research it and found out its a pretty dumb thing to do on its own.

im planning on doing a cycle in amonth or so but will be adding test ect into it,thats another thread tho.

*Please read the rules, no source talk*

----------


## PistolPete33

You're not allowed to ask for sources in this forum. It is against the rules. Var is one of the more expensive compounds out there and if it is not pharm grade then chances are high it is not real Var. doesn't mean it doesn't contain AAS but prob something else or really underdosed. 

Don't ever run a Var only cycle the risks are not worth the rewards. How old are you? How long have u been training and what are your stats. We all want to help but need these stats before we can really point you in the best direction

----------


## ketocrazy

yeh i watched a good youtube video on it saying theres a place in mexico that makes it in 2.5 tablets.

im 27 been lifting for 3 years now ,6ft tall 79kg and 9%bodyfat

was going to wait untilli get bf down more and then maybe run a course.

----------


## PistolPete33

If is your first cycle look up the beginner cycle stickie and follow that to a T. Basically 500mgs test E or C, HCG , Anastrozole, and a solid PCT with Nolva and Clomid. You will see great gains on this.

----------


## PistolPete33

I just did the conversion and 79kg is only 174lbs and at 6ft is tiny. Head over to the diet section to learn how to eat before jumping on gear. Without getting that down you won't keep any of your gains from your cycle

----------


## BG

Never buy var thats 50mg a capsule.....definitely not dosed correctly if real at all.

----------


## djs2224

Yea I wouldn't eaither use or buy anything with the name Isis on it

----------


## ketocrazy

Yep still pretty small but in the last 18 months i put on 10kg, thanks for the info on that.
Can somebody pm me please and point me towards a reptutable source please?

Pistolpete had a look at that thread loads of good info on that!thanks lads

----------


## lovbyts

I have not heard of anything good coming out of Mexico in probably 10 years.

----------

